# Yummy!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

howland1998 decided I looked a little malnourished and sent me some tasty viddles. Thanks bro!

Portugese sausage
Home made Vanilla extract
Chocolate pecan fudge


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble:nice hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah right, Malnourished. LOL Jim's firing up the grill right now. Right Jim?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: They look tasty!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im drooling...very cool.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Chocolate pecan fudge! Oh Man! That sounds good! How did he make the vanilla extract?

Very cool hit!

ENJOY


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That looks really good. I finished dinner a couple hours ago, and now I'm hungry again!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that's a hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That is some fresh chorizo ........


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Yeah right, Malnourished. LOL Jim's firing up the grill right now. Right Jim?


dozer will share his cigars but he didn't get that big by sharing his food:angry::roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> dozer will share his cigars but he didn't get that big by sharing his food:angry::roflmao:


Now you see, I *was* gonna freeze it and bring it to cigarfest. Now it looks like I will be dining alone...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome. enjoy


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Now you see, I *was* gonna freeze it and bring it to cigarfest. Now it looks like I will be dining alone...


Don't get that way bro,I'll share it with you at C-fest


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...enjoy...


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Mmmmm....chorizo. Good stuff. That fudge sounds pretty effin' tasty too. Nice hit.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that looks awesome!


----------

